

The teachings of failure - mcantelon
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2010/04/25/the-teachings-of-failure/

======
tokenadult
It's great to see Doc Searls discussing Facebook's place in the development of
Internet use.

"[Facebook] is heavy weather, but the Net is geology. Our geology." Searls
said it about Hailstorm (remember that?) back in the day. Historical
perspective helps with understanding current events.

~~~
pyre
I think that the difference with Hailstorm is that it never really gained
traction. Facebook already has a _lot_ of traction.

